# More on Cortisol levels



## littlelaur (Feb 6, 2006)

I found this info on Cortisol, thought it might be of interest to some especially those that have dp rather than dr.

If an infant does not feel secure, its levels go haywire because of the sense of threat.

Either the cortisol thermostat gets jammed permanently on, with the smallest thing triggering secretion, or it simply shuts off. *Abnormally low levels result if the baby gets so used to crises that its state is one of permanent danger and nothing can convince it of a need to react*. Hence, the most aggressive boys at school tend to have low cortisol, dating back to chronic neglect or hostility from carers in infancy, from which they have distanced themselves.


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

That is information I have been waiting for for quite some time now, Thanks so much laur! 

This is what I've suspected all along; rather than the part of my brain fusing out, I now think its entirely possible the cortisol 'thermometer' went haywire for me. Which means I can now go to a doc and challenge him with the surety that I'd have low cortisol levels.

Is there a upper limit for this case (ie, the person has a permanently elevated cortisol level), do you know?


----------



## littlelaur (Feb 6, 2006)

Im so glad it was of interest of you  Cortisol levels can also be stuck on high as well, causing anxiety at the tiniest trigger. My theory is that low cortisol levels may equal dp and high levels may equal DR, but I have absolutely no proof, its just a hunch


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, and it wouldn't explain the cases when people get stuck with DP AND DR at the same time (since if it's both high and low it's probably normal )

I think this deserves further study - it looks very promising. But I once said that I suspect that cortisol may be an Indicator, not a cause of DP/DR, and that may still be true. "Elevated cortisol causes anxiety" can also equate to "cortisol rises Because we get anxious". It's the same case with Depression :

Shrinks frequently misdiagnose us with Depression - it may be that DP causes Depression, and not the other way round. Don't forget that positive emotional, social and mental stimulation keep a person healthy and happy, and we are generally 'behind-the-scenes' when stimulation occurs to us. This means that we don't get enough mental and emotional stimuli and therefore drop into depression. It's not hard to imagine, honestly.


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Elevated cortisol causes anxiety" can also equate to "cortisol rises Because we get anxious".

Intersting-with PTSD-after the tramua<<Spelling>> your body is swapped with corstisol--years later they can take tests and your corstisol level is threw the roff-they have lots of information about this on PTSD sites-also I find the V.Vet boards very helpful-

poodles


----------

